# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  آپلود فیلم و پخش آنلاین آن در سایت

## mary008

سلام
خسته نباشید
من میخوام واسه مدیر سایت این قابلیت رو بذارم که بتونه فیلم آپلود کنه و در سایت به نمایش دربیاد.
تا آپلود فایل پیش رفتم ظاهرا همه چی درسته چون فایل در پوشه مورد نظر کپی میشه همچنین در پایگاه داده
اما چیزی رو نمایش نمیده نمیدونم مشکلم کجاست  :متفکر: 
منبعی دارید تا بتونم درست کنم پروژمو؟  :لبخند: 
ممنون

----------


## احسان!

کد ها رو بذارید لطفا.(کنترلر و ویو)

----------


## mary008

view:

<video width='320' height='240'>
<?php
    include("../config.php");
    
$sq=mysql_query("select * from tbvideo order by id DESC  ")or die(mysql_error());

    while($row=mysql_fetch_assoc($sq)){
        echo "
  <source  src='../upload/$row[video]' type='video/mp4'>
   ";} 

?>   
</video>       




upload.php

include("../config.php");
 include("../jdf.php");


echo $text = $_POST['text'];


$filename=$_FILES['f']['name'];                  
$filetmp=$_FILES['f']['tmp_name'];
$filetype=$_FILES['f']['type'];
$filesize=$_FILES['f']['size'];

$dat=getdate();
$tim = @jdate("Ymd",time());


$imagename=$dat[0]. $tim;
$image="../upload/".$imagename.".mp4";
move_uploaded_file($filetmp,$image);



$query ="INSERT INTO `tbvideo` (
`text` ,
`video` 

) 
VALUES ( '$text' ,'$image')";
echo $query;
mysql_query($query);

----------


## farzadyazdan

سلام دوست عزیز
آیا شما با codeigniter کار میکنید؟ چون این مدل کدنوشتن اصلا به codeigniter نمیخوره
برای نمایش ویدئو من چندوقت پیش با این سایت آشنا شدم خیلی هم بدردم خورد

sublimevideo.net

----------

